# Black Text on Black Background?



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

Question: As I type this message in the Message Box, the text is black on black background. I get the same when I edit a post. Black on black is awFully hard to read. Help?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 17, 2003)

That is interesting.  Sounds lime some options but have not a clue, my is a very light grey.  

Are you using the default skin?


----------



## Doc_Souark (Sep 17, 2003)

I too am haveing touble posting because of the Black on Black thingie, I mean I'll proberly mis-speel a word or something ! I sense the foul hand of the Lord of Darkness is involved it this !


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> That is interesting.  Sounds lime some options but have not a clue, my is a very light grey.
> 
> Are you using the default skin?




I haven't changed any thing that I know of. Didn't even there was a skin other than the default.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 17, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I haven't changed any thing that I know of. Didn't even there was a skin other than the default.



 Think it is called Set Sytle on the option screen.  You may want to change it, save modification and change it back to default.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Think it is called Set Sytle on the option screen.  You may want to change it, save modification and change it back to default.




Well, that didn't work. I'm totally bummed. 

Well, not totally bummed, but I am getting eye strain.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2003)

What browser are you using?

BTW, I sometimes experience something similar when entering/editing links: They turn white, and the message box is also white for me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> What browser are you using?
> 
> BTW, I sometimes experience something similar when entering/editing links: They turn white, and the message box is also white for me.




Netscape 7.0. No change  for that any time recently.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 17, 2003)

I have the same problem in Netscape 7.1 . Maybe it's a Netscape thing?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I have the same problem in Netscape 7.1 . Maybe it's a Netscape thing?




Perhaps, but why is it a problem now and not two days ago, a week ago, et cetera?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

More info: I logged in using MS IE, and the message window background is light grey with black text, as it was using Netscape 7.0 just this past Monday. This leads me to believe that Bill "Satan" Gates is behind the problem.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 17, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but why is it a problem now and not two days ago, a week ago, et cetera?



It could be related to the background change they made to the post box and Netscape.  Is their options in Netscape for background, links and such?  

This is the box now.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> It could be related to the background change they made to the post box and Netscape.  Is their options in Netscape for background, links and such?
> 
> This is the box now.




Not that I see anywhere. I normally don't complain about things, especially things I use for free, but I am curious. If there was a board change made within the past day or three, shouldn't it at least be one that doesn't inconvenience Netscape users. I know MS has tried to run us out of us business, but... 

Regardless, I'm confident things'll get fixed one way or another.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 17, 2003)

I too use NS7, I have had the black message window problem, but the last few days the border on the window has been missing including the scroll bar.

Oddly I just turned off the custom colors, and then turned them back on and the border reappeared.

*edit:* Disappeared again, plus I just realized that all the buttons inbetween the tags and window are missing (something seemed wrong all this time but it just didn't register).


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 17, 2003)

Also Netscape 7. My "post box" is dark gray, much like the border--in fact, I can't see where the border ends and the box begins. Further, I also have no formatting buttons (bold, italic, link, etc.)

And like the others, I've been using Netscape and haven't changed it, or any preferences, in weeks.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 17, 2003)

Weird. Hopefully, Thomas Heretic can help.

Calling Thomas!


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 18, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Weird. Hopefully, Thomas Heretic can help.
> 
> Calling Thomas!




All hail Thomas!


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it too much to ask that the Font Color menu include a "Default" option so it goes back to the text color used for certain skins. That way I don't have to remind myself that "Lemon Chiffon" is the default text color in the default skin, which may appear out-of-place in other skins (if any).


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

I've got a solution (or at least it worked for me): change from the super-duper post eitor bar to the normal tool bar or remove the bar altogether. In either of the other sontrol bar modes besides the fancy one i get the normal background and full functionality. Go figure.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 19, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I've got a solution (or at least it worked for me): change from the super-duper post eitor bar to the normal tool bar or remove the bar altogether. In either of the other sontrol bar modes besides the fancy one i get the normal background and full functionality. Go figure.




Ar! That be fixin da black on black curse, that's fer sure! But now dere ain't no treasure chest full o' formattin buttons! Ar!

[parrot]Skwawk! Pieces o' eight! Pieces o' eight![/parrot]


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 21, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I've got a solution (or at least it worked for me): change from the super-duper post eitor bar to the normal tool bar or remove the bar altogether. In either of the other sontrol bar modes besides the fancy one i get the normal background and full functionality. Go figure.




That only worked for me if I removed the bar altogether. If I have _either_ toolbar active, I get the gray background--and lose the bar anyway.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey, guys? Has there been any movement on this? I know it's not as big a deal as a problem that impacts _everyone_, or that prevents posting entirely, but it really is more than a little irksome...


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 30, 2003)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Hey, guys? Has there been any movement on this? I know it's not as big a deal as a problem that impacts _everyone_, or that prevents posting entirely, but it really is more than a little irksome...




Please press print screen to capture this, then open up any art program and paste the results into the new file so I can see what's going on.

Currently the User selectable themes are Vbulletin Default, ENWorld Classic (this one) and Stealth.  Two others exist, but they haven't been approved and unlocked for the users.

That said, I *suspect* you're using the WYSIWYG editor.  You can turn this off under usercp/options - you should see it as the third option up from the bottom.  The options are "do not show toolbar" "show toolbar" and "WYSISWYG editor"  Select "do not show toolbar"

*General Notice:* There are several known issues regarding the WYSIWYG editor, most prominent of which is that the colors can't be controlled along with the rest of the style.  This issue is one of those scheduled to be resolved before VBulletin 3.0's final release is issued (remember that this is technically a beta, Version 3.0.0 beta build 6 to be specific).


----------



## Mouseferatu (Nov 30, 2003)

All right, print screen it is. See the attached file.

For the record, I've gone through and played with many of the options. It's possible I haven't found the right one, but I haven't found _any_ that made the screen look the way it should.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 30, 2003)

I will look into it.  In the meanwhile I'd recommend using the Holiday or Stealth themes since neither of them employ a black background.


----------

